# toro 620S 2 cycle snowblower won't run



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello, I have a Toro S620 I found curbside. I took it home drained the fuel, put in fresh, it started up and then stopped. I cleaned and rebuilt carb with carb kit. It fired up and ran like a champ but smoked ALOT. It sat for two days and I went back last night and it won't start and it seemes like the carb was flooding, I found a puddle underneath. I took carb off and checked the needle, It might not have been in right so i fixed that. Now it won't start at all. And possibly still flooding. It has spark, I even tried a little fuel in cylander and still won't fire. I don't get it. Anybody have any Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.There are two types of Tecumseh diaphragm carbs.One has an "F" stamped on the carb body near the air inlet.The "F" carb has the diaphragm against the carb body,then the gasket,then the cover plate.The other carb with no "F" stamped has the gasket first then the diaphragm and cover plate.Correct assembly is critical to operation.I picked up a Toro S200 for $10 at a garage sale that needed a carb kit and now runs great,but also SMOKES a lot.Those OLD Toros have points ignition and IF you have good spark,that shouldn't be your problem.Here are two videos on the carb rebuild.Hope this helps.


----------

